# SFCCI & SPortscast USA Worlds Casting Tourney



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

*SFCCI & Sportscast USA Worlds Casting Tourney - This will be a 2 weekend event*

Sportscast USA & S.F.C.C.I. will be holding a long distance surfcasting tournament the weekend of September 27th & 28th and October 4th & 5th at Dick Kleberg Park in Kingsville Texas.

Competitors use surf fishing gear to cast 5 ounce sinkers in excess of 700 feet. The event will be split.

Saturday September 27th & October 4th will be the 150gram event

Sunday September 28th & October 5th will be for the lighter 125gram tournament.

Admission for spectators is free and casting begins at 9am both days. For more information or to participate phone Breakaway Tackle at

Tel/Fax 361-949-8083.

Location: Dick Kleberg Park in Kingsville, Texas.

September 27th & 28th and October 4th & 5th

Same rules will apply:
Rules: http://nickaway.com/rules.htm

This link will take you to a Google map.
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&q=D ... .1157&om=1



I just wanted to make a post about this event so everyone can start making plans to come on down and participate in this event. We will have competitors from out of state and possible from across the pond!

*More details to come so stay tuned and watch this post for more information.*

Carlos Osuna
Dig-on-me


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dates have been updated to reflect the correct dates for the Worlds in Kingsville, TX. Changed to one weekend earlier. See below: *




Dig-on-me said:


> *SFCCI & Sportscast USA Worlds Casting Tourney - This will be a 2 weekend event*
> 
> Sportscast USA & S.F.C.C.I. will be holding a long distance surfcasting tournament the weekend of September 20th & 21st and September 27th & 28th at Dick Kleberg Park in Kingsville Texas.
> 
> ...


----------

